# MRC 2400 or Tech 4 200 or 1300 ?



## pfm (Jan 18, 2015)

I need a basic DC controller. I dont see myself running more than one locomotive at a time. Its just a very basic layout. I am shopping for a used one as I dont want to spend more than $20-25 on this and I have narrowed it down to these three - 

MRC 2400
MRC Tech 4 200 (or 220)
MRC 1300

The 1300 seems to be a current model whereas the other two as discontinued but more recent/modern tech or so it seems. But my biggest worry is this whole "pulse" thing. The couple of locomotives I have just cheap ones - tyco and such. I recently got one 4-8-4 IHC steam. Is there anything different about these powerpacks in terms of the "quality" of the power going to the motor ? Is one more safer or better than the other ? especially the newer ones ?
Please advise.
Thanks!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

MRC always made quality stuff. All of my power packs are MRC. Just make sure that the model you by is the DC version and not the AC version. I have a 1300 and my only real complaint is that the switches tend to be difficult to move compared to the other models, bought it used so it may have gunk or something in it. The Tech 4 line was a higher end model for some time.

My personal preference is the MRC Sound and Power 7000. They turn up on EBay every so often. Very smooth operation. More power than you need for accessories. And it will send synchronized sound to a speaker. I have one for each of my main lines, kids love the sound.

I also use the MRC Controllmaster II on the smaller line and in a yard. Vary reliable. Not as powerful as the 7000 but just as nice control wise.

On a side note if you want the appearance of flywheel action but are using engines without flywheels these both have a momentum feature. This simulates the speed that a train of that scale would really stop, do not turn this on with kids unless you want something rear ended.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There must be a ton of used DC power packs out there.

One broker down here in Jacksonville has what looks to
be a yard square cardboard box of them and is offering
them for 5.00 each.

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You just have to make sure that any of them actually work.....


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

PM me if you want a MRC 1300. I just verified it worked with a multimeter. $10 + shipping. It is light so it should not cost that much to send. I cleaned up the switch and it moves well now. It has just been sitting to long. I am currently clearing stuff out. Let me know if you want it.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

The thing to look for is the total VA rating. For a given voltage, your engine will draw a certain amp level. In DC the maximum voltage is 16 volts. So if your loco draws 0.5 amps, then you need at least a supply with a rating of 8 VA per engine. 

The average HO engine will draw 0.25 amps with no load or resistance. With a train, a small grade and average track work, the current draw will approach 0.5 or higher. 

If you have two engines/motors running off the same supply that doubles the requirement. Two engines in the same train is a common situation. The engines will run, but the max voltage is diminished to hold the maximum VA value. 

The 2400 is limited to 14 volts variable DC. The data indicated the current is limited at 1.65 amps. I haven't been able to find a VA rating, but I don' think it is 20.

The 1300 has a 7 VA rating.

The tech 4 200 is rated at 17 VA

The 220 is rated at 16 VA with momentum

The later versions tend to have more power. I know MRC makes a supply that is rated as high as 80 VA. 

I think all of these have some sort of pulse at low speed. Low speed pulse is good. Momentum has to do more with stopping than starting. I find it of marginal use. 

Generally, you always find you need more power. If your trying to power lights and accessories from the supply that your using for track power, both will be limited. 

You should try to estimate how many engines you will run simultaneously, if it is 2, then you need at least 16 VA total power. The other issue is that when these units get old the maximum power tends to go down slightly. 

In this scenario, the tech 4 200 is probably the right selection. If you think you will expand you track needs, the 260 would give you 20VA. I would use a separate cheap supply for your lights and turnout power. 
Hope this helps,
Larry
wow.llxlocomotives.com


----------

